# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Konrad, Hvielemi ist gestorben

## Boro R

Eben habe ich in myprostate gesehen das Konrad am 10.08.2018 gestorben ist. 
Bin sehr traurig. Wollte mit ihm sein Berg in der Schweiz besteigen.
Boro

----------


## Snoopy1958

Leider habe auch ich erst jetzt gesehen, dass Konrad über die Regenbrücke gegangen ist. Bis zum Schluss ist er  s e i n e n  Weg gegangen. Dafür bewundere ich ihn und für all die Jahre, die er konsequent gekämpft hat. Chapeau, lieber Konrad.
In Deiner selbstgewählten Stunde warst Du sicherlich von der Liebe Deiner Doris umfangen. Auch Ihr gilt mein größter Respekt und Dank.

Mit traurigen Grüßen
Christine

----------


## Jacekw

ich werde ihn sehr vermissen, er hat mir mit seinen Beiträgen viel geholfen.
Da wir fast gleichzeitig an Prostatakrebs erkrankt und operiert waren, habe sein Kampf immer verfolgt.
Er war ein Vorbild für mich.

Danke Konrad Hvielemi

----------


## vaukaa

Erschütternd seinen letzten Beitrag vom 4.8. zu lesen, zu verstehen war da nicht mehr viel. Ein hoch engagierter, immer wacher und sehr emphatischer Zeitgenosse ist nicht mehr, ich kannte ihn leider nicht persönlich, er hat mir aber immer mit Rat geholfen, wenn ich einen Beitrag im Forum schrieb. Konrad, Du fehlst uns sehr.

Volker

----------


## Lothar M

Ich vermisse Konrad auch sehr.
Er war für mich ein großes menschliches Vorbild.
Hilfsbereit, kompetent, herzlich, sehr zugewandt....
Ein einzigartiger und sehr guter Mensch. 
Er hat in jeder Hinsicht im Forum große Spuren hinterlassen.
In Trauer
Lothar

----------


## skipper

Konrad war das Paradebeispiel eines mündigen, selbstbestimmten Patienten. Er hat sich informiert, mehrere Meinungen von absoluten Spezialisten eingeholt und letztendlich selbst entschieden welche Therapie er angeht und welche nicht.
Dabei hat er die Schönheit der Natur nie vergessen und uns mit seinen Fotos teilhaben lassen.
Auch sein Ende hat er selbstbestimmt, als er keine Hoffnung mehr hatte und die Belastungen für ihn nicht mehr tragbar waren. Chapeau Konrad !!
Auch wenn ich ihn nie  persönlich kennenlernte war er mir doch vertraut.
Ein berühmter Ökonom sagt einst:" In the long run we are all Dead " 
Gruß an alle, ein trauriger Skipper

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,

die Beisetzung von Konrad findet am Mittwoch, den 22. August,
 Am Uferplatz *Bibermühle bei Hemishofen (SH)* statt.

Der Treffpunkt, mit farbigen, bequemen Kleidern
 ist um 15.00.
Zufahrt über  8261 Hemishofen

Die Asche wird später dem fließenden Rhein übergeben.
Den Uferplatz hat Konrad selbst gewählt.

Gruss
hartmut

Anmerkung:
Konrad hat meine Jeans und mein Smilie geliebt
Brigitte und ich werden da sein.

----------


## Hartmut S

*Nachtrag:*

Brigitte und ich werden morgen ab 16.00h 
in der Schweiz, in 8261 Hemishofen, Bolderhof Nr. 1 ankommen.

Wer mag, trifft uns dort, und kann mit unserem Van (Platz für 6 Personen) zur "Grabstätte " fahren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut,
schön, dass Brigitte und Du Konrad auf diesem letzten Weg begleitest. Alle meine guten Wünsche für ihn sende ich gerne mit und hoffe so sehr, dass er frei und ohne Schmerzen ist, dort, wo immer er auch sein mag!
Kommt gut wieder nach Hause!
Alles Liebe Christine

----------


## lumberjack

Ich kann es gar nicht fassen...

Einer der kompetentesten und für mich sympatischsten Betroffenen ist von uns gegangen. Ruhe in Frieden lieber Konrad. Danke, dass du Dir Zeit für mich genommen und mir somit entscheidend weitergeholfen hast.

Jack

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Konrad,

Du bekommst Gesellschaft.  Helmut Müller, lange aktiv in den Münchner Selbsthilfegruppen, wird heute beerdigt.  Und Sepp Blaim ist ja auch dieses Jahr schon voraus gegangen. 

Macht uns allen mal wieder so richtig deutlich, wie begranzt der Horiziont mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs ist. 

Carpe Diem - Dein Spruch!

Bis bald,
Sepp  (der bayr. Grantler)

----------


## dreispitz

Konrad habe ich immer bewundert. Sein klarer Kopf, sein souveränder Umgang mit der Krankheit und vor allem seine stetige Hilfsbereitschaft als er selbst in höchstdramatischer Weise zu kämpfen hatte.

Nach dem PCa-Tod meines Vaters habe ich das Forum von Zeit zu Zeit noch besucht, weil mich Konrad bewegt hat und ich auf dem Laufenden bleiben wollte, wie sich sein Kampf gestaltet.

Leider ist der Kampf nun zu Ende und das macht mich traurig.

RIP

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Liebe Mitbetroffene,

habe noch mal das Bedürfnis etwas zu Konrad einzustellen,
Wolfjanz (Wolfgang Janz ) und ich waren zu seiner Beisetzung im kleinen Kreis.
die Beisetzung fand statt am Mittwoch den 22.8.18 am Rhein bei Hemishofen.
Die Asche wurde dem Rhein übergeben bei einer kleinen Trauerfeier, im beisein der Familie und von Freunden.
Wolfjanz hat ein Lied von Bob Dylan dazu gespielt,was sich der Konrad gewünscht hatte das er das spielt.
Die Vorgeschichte dazu :
Konrad war am 26.6.18 noch mal zur RLT Behandlung in Heidelberg.
am 29.6.18 hat er dann noch mal einen Besuch bei mir gemacht zusammen mit Wolfjanz.
das Porträtfoto ist vom 29.6.18
am Samstag 30.6.18 haben wir noch mal Frühstück gemacht zusammen und Wolfjanz hat ein paar Lieder gespielt.
Bei dem Bob Dylan Lied sagte er " Wolfgang das Lied spielst Du auf meiner Beisetzung ",das es dann so schnell kam war wohl Schicksal.
Wir waren da noch guter Dinge ,wie denn das PSA auf die Theraphie reagieren würden.
am  Donnerstag 9.8.18 hat er mich noch mal angerufen und mitgeteilt er werde dann am 10.8.18 aus dem Leben gehen mit EXIT.
er hatte vorher zwei Schlaganfälle bekommen und war auch körperlich sehr eingeschränkt dadurch.
Ihm ging es sehr schlecht.
er wollte das ich mit dem Wolfjanz in Verbindung komme und das er ja das Lied dann auch spielen soll.
so ist es dann auch gelaufen.
was man dann bei so einem Telefonat alles sagt ?man iss dann doch sehr geflächt.
hatte mit Ihm noch abgesprochen ein bis zwei Fotos einstellen zu dürfen.
das eine Foto ist an der Stelle wo die Asche eingestreut wurde.
zu Konrad wurde Ja schon alles geschrieben,kann mich den vielen Meinungen nur anschliessen.
fast zehn Jahre kannte ich Ihn und so hilfsbereit und geduldig wie er war,Hut ab.

 Carpe Diem 

Adam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEQbxy0wFg

hier noch mal das Lied von Wolfjanz auf You Tube

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Adam,
danke, dass Du uns an diesem Abschluss teilhaben lässt. Ich hatte schon vermutet, Konrad lässt seine Asche in den Bergen verstreuen, an einem dieser wundervollen Orte, die er uns liebenswerterweise mit wunderschönen Fotos zeigte. Aber auch die Wahl, durch den Rhein in die Welt getragen zu werden, finde ich wunderbar.
Konrad hat bei uns allen bleibende Spuren hinterlassen und wird in so vielerlei Hinsicht in ständiger Erinnerung bleiben.
Gute Reise, lieber Konrad und finde Dein Glück!

Christine

----------


## cruserine

Danke Adam, 

dass du diesen Beitrag über Konrad geschrieben hast. Er hat so einen Nachruf mehr als verdient. Er war so vielen hier, trotz seines eigenen Schicksals, nie müde zu helfen. 
Wir durften Konrad bei seinem letzten Aufenthalt in Heidelberg noch persönlich kennenlernen. Ein sehr feiner Mensch! Er hat uns so viele nützliche Tipps gegeben. Dafür sind wir ihm sehr dankbar.

Leider konnten wir nicht zu seiner Beisetzung kommen. Mein Mann musste arbeiten und ich bin für so lange Strecken selbst zu krank. Wir sind an den Rhein gefahren und haben Blumen ins Wasser gestreut. Konrad wird auf seiner "Reise" auch in Speyer vorbeikommen. Wir denken an ihn...

Meinen Mann hat Konrads Tod sehr mitgenommen (wie sicher viele von euch auch), da ihm wieder sein eigenens Krebsschicksal bewußt wurde...Immer wieder stellt man sich die Frage: Was bleibt und vor allem, wie lange.

Eine sehr schöne Stelle, an der Konrad beigesetzt wurde und ein schönes Bild von ihm...

Gute und friedvollle Reise lieber Konrad

Viele Grüße Monika

----------


## Divad13

Auch wenn ich Konrad nicht kannte, da ich neu hier bin scheint er vielen geholfen zu haben. Werde mir genau seine Postings durchlesen, habe ja viel Zeit bin ja noch jung, und hoffe paar wertvolle Information zu finden. Mein Beileid seiner Familie. 😒

----------


## Lothar61

Auch ich kannte Konrad nicht persönlich. Ich bin aber als "Anfänger" des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms auf diese Seite gestoßen. Dabei habe ich viele Beiträge von Konrad gelesen und sie haben mir sehr weiter geholfen. Konrad kannte sich bestens aus und so habe ich durch seine Beiträge viel gelernt, was jetzt auch in der Diskussion mit meinen Ärzten dazu führt, dass meine Therapien angepasst werden. 

Wie gesagt, wir haben uns nie kennengelernt, wir haben nie eine Nachricht ausgetauscht, aber Konrad hat mir so sehr geholfen, dass es mir sehr nahe geht, dass er nicht mehr bei uns ist - ich vermisse ihn.

----------


## Heiupet

Ein ganz ganz Guter und besonderer Kämpfer ist uns vorausgegangen. Ich werde ihn vermissen und denke voller Dankbarkeit und Wärme an ihn.

----------


## Tomilein

Am Wochenende habe ich erst zur Kenntnis genommen, dass auch an anderer Stelle das WWW einen großen Aktivisten verloren hat. Erst jetzt habe ich begriffen, dass sich unsere Wege schon viel früher kreuzten. Für unsere gemeinsame Ideale and Anschauungen hatte Konrad gekämpft und immer auch Niederlagen einstecken müssen. Damals nichtsahnend, dass die größte Niederlage der Kampf gegen eine Krankheit sein sollte.

Auch ich werde Konrad oder "P" vermissen!

Thomas

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Thomas

Nicht so kryptisch! Was steht im www? Könnte ja auch andere User interessieren. Oder meinst Du das Video über Wandern?
R.

----------


## Tomilein

Lieber Reinhold2,

Ich kenne Konrad dann über den Forumsaustausch seit 2007. Warum ich aber tiefer das Thema beleuchten soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, zumal es für das Forum kein Mehrwert hat. Ich habe ihn hier wie dort als Vertreter und Kämpfer für eine Überzeugung erlebt. Lass meinen Beitrag einfach als Kondolenzbekundung so stehen.

Danke

Thomas

----------

